# My first fischeri arrived...



## abax (Sep 18, 2014)

and it's bareroot. I have been advised that this Phrag. needs a potting
medium of around 8. I have gravel, dolomite pellets, three sizes of
Orchiata and sphagnum available...also hydroton. This is quite a small
seedling. Some recommendations on potting mix please. I was quite
busy when the plant arrived and I quickly put it in sphag. to keep the
roots from drying out while finishing a project. What now?


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2014)

i don't know what you mean by "a potting media of around 8"
are you talkin' pH?


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes sir, paaaawtucket. I meant ph. This recommendation came from the
grower. I have repotted in medium Orchiata, gravel and just a bit of
sphag. I also added just a bit of dolomite pellets. Have I overdone the
ph thing? My watering is done with rainwater and is neutral ph of almost
6 exactly and I use k-lite, but not strong and not often.

Forgive me for being so bothersome about this fischeri, but I want this
seedling to flourish and much of the information I get is contradictory.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2014)

abax said:


> ... and much of the information I get is contradictory.


So it is with orchid growers!


----------



## bullsie (Sep 23, 2014)

abax said:


> Forgive me for being so bothersome about this fischeri.



Sounds like a normal Phrag grower to me


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 23, 2014)

A PH of almost 6 exactly is not neutral though, it is acidic. Neutral would be 7.



abax said:


> Yes sir, paaaawtucket. I meant ph. This recommendation came from the
> grower. I have repotted in medium Orchiata, gravel and just a bit of
> sphag. I also added just a bit of dolomite pellets. Have I overdone the
> ph thing? My watering is done with rainwater and is neutral ph of almost
> ...


----------



## abax (Sep 23, 2014)

daniella, the ph ranges between 6 and 7, mostly about 6.2-6.7. Anyway,
that's why I added the gravel and dolomite. The next time I water I'll
measure the run-through water.


----------

